# BYOC Champlifier Build Process



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2020)

I have been working on this lately, so I figured I would post some pics of my progress. My first point to point wiring project, but I am learning alot as I go along.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




I chose the 15W output option with a 12 inch cab, it should get pretty loud for what it is.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to work up to one of these. I believe it will be plenty, my silverface Champ into a 2x12 cabinet is pretty dang loud.


----------



## cooder (Mar 30, 2020)

She's a slippery slope.... now you're hooked on amp building as well...


I have been told about some self help groups that might get you off it. I never go there though....


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2020)

cooder said:


> She's a slippery slope.... now you're hooked on amp building as well...
> 
> 
> I have been told about some self help groups that might get you off it. I never go there though....



Well if I end up electrocuting myself, I won't need to worry about it.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2020)

Fired right up!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Mar 30, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 30, 2020)

Cool!!!


----------



## cooder (Mar 30, 2020)

You mean "Fired right up"  like in this... ???

Nice one, I bet you're stoked! Now what amp next....?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm not sure yet what do you recommend, you are the master it seems.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Fired right up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said '' It Fired Right Up! '', I envisaged this:





But Seriously, Looks Great but can it handle all the pedals you have Built!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2020)

It seems to do good so far.


----------



## cooder (Mar 31, 2020)

If you're after this looking for another project I really like the Matchless Lightning whc you find a layout on the Ceriatone website or the Ceriatone 'Creme Brulee' which is a take on Matchless Nighthawk with Mastervolume. Both are hefty loud 18 watts or so too, two EL84s in power section.
Ceriatone unfortunately doesn't post schematics only layouts, however they also have typical voltages for builds posted or you can get them on request which is quite useful to check completed build. I built both of those from scratch and not from their kits, got parts mostly from antiqueelectronics / tubesandmore
https://www.tubesandmore.com/

and transformers from classic transformers 
http://store.triodestore.com/index.html


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 31, 2020)

cooder said:


> If you're after this looking for another project I really like the Matchless Lightning whc you find a layout on the Ceriatone website or the Ceriatone 'Creme Brulee' which is a take on Matchless Nighthawk with Mastervolume. Both are hefty loud 18 watts or so too, two EL84s in power section.
> Ceriatone unfortunately doesn't post schematics only layouts, however they also have typical voltages for builds posted or you can get them on request which is quite useful to check completed build. I built both of those from scratch and not from their kits, got parts mostly from antiqueelectronics / tubesandmore
> https://www.tubesandmore.com/
> 
> ...



Is it the Creme Brulee lunchbox you are talking about?


----------



## cooder (Mar 31, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Is it the Creme Brulee lunchbox you are talking about?


Yes basically. I built it with a few little variations, but nothing major. Sounds great to has a lot of voxy feel to it and can grind too. I like it mainly on the cleanish with a little hair settings as I get my dirt from pedals.


----------



## cooder (Mar 31, 2020)

Both the Lightning and the Creme Brulee/Nighthawk will sound different to your single ended beefed up 5F1.
Push pull with mastervolume, EL84 and the Creme Brulee has also the EF86 input section, quite some differences to the first build you did.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 31, 2020)

I had & tried a Hot Rodded Vox AC 30 type and Tone being Bass & Treble with the Hi Cut, It was too Chimey (Bright) for me & I couldn't dial it out.
Even through a 4 X 12 Cabinet.
I think if you like the Fender type tones, you may not like it.
If you are looking for a tonally Brighter Amp, it may work for you.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 1, 2020)

Congrats on the amp build C.M !  Awesome !

Im almost there....still doing research , watching amp building vids, I want a 50W modded 800...

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2020)

SWEET!  Did you make the cabinet too?  Where did you get the transformers?  Did you go full vintage and use an ungrounded power cord? ☠


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 1, 2020)

I got it as a kit from BYOC, they supplied the transformers as well. I am getting some crackling hum after about 10 minutes, so I am thinking one of the tubes my be a little flaky but it sounds great otherwise.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2020)

Check all of your solder joints.  When the temperature rises, things move around.  Make sure the tube pins are clean and the sockets are tight.  Retorque any screws that have solder lugs on them.  That 25uF electrolytic up against the 470Ω heater is another possibility.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Check all of your solder joints.  When the temperature rises, things move around.  Make sure the tube pins are clean and the sockets are tight.  Retorque any screws that have solder lugs on them.  That 25uF electrolytic up against the 470Ω heater is another possibility.



They had it placed that way in the build docs, but I can try moving it. What is the best way to discharge the amp after it has been turned off?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2020)

Ground pin 1 or pin 7 on the 12AX7A and let its plate resistor bleed off the HV caps.  Wait 30 sec, then verify that each of the HV caps is under 10V.  If you want a permanent bleeder, install a 470K to 1Meg 1W resistor across the 16uF cap.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 1, 2020)

CM, check out trinity amps they have an impressive range of amp kits.

My first amp build was 12 years ago and was a metro amps kit, it still sounds great. Metro stopped offering kits but valvestorm took up the slack and you can get almost all of the parts from them to do plexis.

I did that for my last build, which is the loudest 50 watt plexi i have ever played.

Allen amps is another great site, I built an accomplice and use it to record all of the time.

It is so addicting just like pedals.

Looks great, I wanna hear some clips


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 1, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> CM, check out trinity amps they have an impressive range of amp kits.
> 
> My first amp build was 12 years ago and was a metro amps kit, it still sounds great. Metro stopped offering kits but valvestorm took up the slack and you can get almost all of the parts from them to do plexis.
> 
> ...



I will definitely post some clips.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 2, 2020)

I miss those Metroamp kits. George was great to deal with. Trinity amps are good.

I like to keep those green filament wires tucked inside the front lip of the chassis, well away from the circuit. The filaments are AC voltage and the circuit runs on DC. If you get the filament wiring too close to the board it can cause a bit of hum if you're unlucky.  I like how you've twisted the pairs around each other - that helps keep the noise down.

The good thing about an amp like that is that it's not hard to troubleshoot because there's not much there! Be careful because it is extremely addictive. My suggestion for a "next build" would be a 5E3 Deluxe or a 5F11 Vibrolux.  Very usable amps.  The only thing i don't like about kits is that I like to use something different in all of them!  The Mojotone kits are pretty good. I like to use F+T electrolytics, Sozo coupling caps and carbon film resistors.  Carbon comp are the mojo choice but can be noisy and can drift in value.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 6, 2020)

Here is a little clip of me doodling around with it. Had some static but I believe I have it all worked out.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 6, 2020)

If you put it in the cabinet with the completion of the faraday cage does the hum go away?

Either way it sounds really nice, great job.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 6, 2020)

Sound good Chong! Love a Champ and now there’s one more thing I envy that you can do!!


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds nice when it's not fizzing


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds bitchen!  Nice playing.  This proves you don't need a 100W amp with a dozen knobs to get a great tone.  That intermittent noise sounds like a loose ground to me, in the input side of the circuit.  Or a funky 12AX7A.  The Volume pot is suspect too.  CC resistors have mojo, but they also have reliability issues.  Put an audio probe on Pin 1 or pin 6 of the 12AX7A when the noise is happening and see if you hear it there too.  *Make sure the cap on the audio probe is 400V or higher and be careful.*

One more suggestion: the video could be longer.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 7, 2020)

One more using the Chalumeau.


----------

